# 22 ammo



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Starting to see 22 ammo back in the stores but the price took a big jump up.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

What did ya see and how much was it


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Cabelas has the 1000 round` bucket o bullets ' for $99.00. That's .10 cent a bullet for 22's


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like Im never gonna finsh the wifes 10/22 then. No way in he!! Im gonna pay that much for 22 ammo. I saw the 333 box at carters for mid $20's a few months ago. If its going back up then im done with that round. The gun can sit in the back of the safe with the 6.6 Arisaka


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just bought a 500 round brick from Academy for $24.00 tax included. They were Remington lr's with lead points.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

WalMart in Deer Park had bulk and 50 round boxes at normal prices. Got lucky and picked up a few boxes in the after noon. Still got the hoarders that are buying up as much as they can.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

lamar44 said:


> Cabelas has the 1000 round` bucket o bullets ' for $99.00. That's .10 cent a bullet for 22's


I have been buying Mini-Mags cheaper than that. They are still about the same as they have always been at Academy and online.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Last week Academy had Rem Thunderbolt 500 rds for about $25, not bad! The bad thing is I just saw a posting in the free classified, he's selling 2 500's for $100, absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Lots of the mediocre stuff none of the good like CCI Stingers here yet.
Why I have hung on to my 22 Hornets can reload them and have
a decent 200 yard rifle. The 223 is a better round and cheaper to shoot
just so dang loud when a little discretion is needed. The Hornet is a souped up 22 mag and still has a fairly low report.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

X2 Love my hornet!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We got some match grade Federal Gold Medal .22s in.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I've got a ton in stock. CCI Standard Velocity and Federal 325 round bricks.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Actually, something fun I have that should be here in the next day or two... .22 short!


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

*22*

Can u pm what the price is on the cci?


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just ran out of the CCI but will be getting more soon.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Carters has an ad for cheap-o 22lrs. $30/500

I think it was the Thunderbolt. It will at least foul your barrel.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I just had 11 boxes of 22 short drop in my lap if anyone needs any!


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

Just bought 1000 round boxes for 49.95 at Walmart. Counter guy wouldn't sell me two remaining boxes. No problem....went after work and new guy had no clue. Soooo, 2000 rounds for 99.90 wasn't bad.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gonzaleziam said:


> Just bought 1000 round boxes for 49.95 at Walmart. Counter guy wouldn't sell me two remaining boxes. No problem....went after work and new guy had no clue. Soooo, 2000 rounds for 99.90 wasn't bad.


.... So the next guy needing 22lr can find some .....?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

mrsh978 said:


> .... So the next guy needing 22lr can find some .....?


+1. Its the hording of the ammo that makes it to where when i need a box i cant find it unless you go stand in line at 6am.


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey don't worry. I sold one box to the next guy...and made some money. Just like you would of done as well.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

What most Drs recommend - vinegar and water - you've already got the bag .


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Gonzaleziam said:


> Hey don't worry. I sold one box to the next guy...and made some money. Just like you would of done as well.





mrsh978 said:


> What most Drs recommend - vinegar and water - you've already got the bag .


Here here. Idiots like this are why we can't find enough ammo to practice with for state and national steel challenge competitions.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

And that's the rub - I'm teaching my 7 yr old daughter to shoot ( starting with a 22 lr ) to learn basics and gain confidence , but have to worry about finding and getting 22lr . - without paying some toilet water 4x the market value


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I was makeing a bad *** 10/22 for the wife but have stopped working on it since the ammo got so hard to find. Hopefully after Odumbo gets out it will come back and people will quit this hording ****. Till then the 22's are in the back of the safe and i have 1/2 a gun to finsh. :/


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure where y'all are located (probably Houston area) but here in the Lampasas area 22lr is readily available again. A couple places that have it are high priced but a couple are ok priced.

Hoffpauir feed store here advertised they have over 2 million 22lr in stock and have no limit on the amount you buy. But they are getting $60 for a 500 round brick, in my opinion they can keep it for that price. But you can get it at walmart or a couple other gun dealers here for $8 for a 100ct of CCI Minimags, I feel that is a little high but at an ok price if needed.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just had a few more bricks of the cci standard velocity roll in. $45 a brick on it and federal 325 round bricks that just came in are $23 a brick.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you in Houston area ? I'm here in San antonio - thanks for update and good market value on ammo- nice to see !


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I hate to steal any thunder from local retailers, but you can also search on gunbot.net. I also am on the email list for Palmetto State Armory and they get it in stock fairly often. They send multiple emails per day so fair warning. The price is usually $45 to $50 per brick plus shipping. Buying local will be better if you can find it, but I was able to stock up on 22mag from PSA after getting a PMR30.

Gulf Coast Tactical in Lake Jackson had some German made 22LR (sk?) for $55 I think.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ya I look and buy on net , but we should be able to by at local stores without having to search the net for ammo .... But with some public being bags , this "shortage" takes away from normal searches


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Got some 100 rd bxs CCI. Mini mags at Cabelas lst month for $8.49 per bx


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Aguila "Super Extra" .22lr aplenty at Academy on 290 and 34th in Houston... 4.50/50. A little pricey, I know, but this is very good ammo. Very clean, copper jacketed, very consistant ammo. I use it at my 100yd range. Really notice the difference between ammo after about 50-75 yards IMO.


----------

